# intermittently thin stools



## af1347602 (Feb 22, 2003)

I am 20 years old, and very confused right now. I have been having intemittently thin appox 1" in diameter ribbonlike stools. By intermittently what I mean is that they occur off and on. I went for about five weeks with normal caliber and just recently they have become thin again. Last night I woke up with horrible lower abdominal gas pains and went to the bathroom with diarrhea. Part of the stool was of thick caliber but the most of it was a mushy mess. The pain was relieved with defecation and I had a good nights sleep afterwards. From what I have read I should see a doctor after 2 weeks of thin stools. I am confused do they mean two consecutive weeks of thin stools? Also would colon cancer be likely to cause intermittent thin stools? I don't expect you to answer and provide me with diagnosis all I ask is to be provided with as much information as you can give me. I have also noticed increased bowel sounds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Usually with cancer they mention very thin stools and they are not intermittent. What causes the thin stools is a tumor in the lower part of the colon or rectum that is partially blocking the lumen of the colon (center open space). Think pushing playdoh through one of the shaper tools with a small hole in it.Many things can cause intermittently thinner than usual stools. Spasms may play a role, also if the rectum is hypersensitive (which it is in many people with IBS) it may not allow itself to fill up to full width before causing you to need to have a bowel movement.Usually the only bowel noise that is of health concern (vs social concern) is when there isn't any noise at all. Now most people have noises that are not audible without a stethoscope, but if you have no detectable noises that is a sign of a bowel obstruction.Some people with IBS report louder noises but it is hard to determine if the spasms, etc are causing louder than usual noises or the people are more atune to their bowel function and notice them more than usual.K.


----------



## af1347602 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thank you so much for your insight. I would still like to have a colonoscopy or sigmoidoscopy done for piece of mind. Do you know how much these procedures would cost without health insurance? Also what are your opinions about virtual colonoscopies? I have found a place where I can get one done for pretty cheap. Sometimes I think I am such a hypochondriac and not having health insurance only adds to this. I am a student right now and the school makes getting health insurance extremely difficult for me. It is appearing on my bill but no information or id cards have arrived in the mail. I don't even know how long if at all I have had this insurance. If I am diagnosed with colon cancer could you tell me what I could expect without health insurance? Are there charities that would help me?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

I have no idea on costs, but I suspect in the several hundred dollar range, depending on where you get it done.Generally there are social services and charities that cover costs for medical issues when people do not have insurance. I would think the local Public Health office might have information on resources that are availabe in your area. Many hospitals have charities that help with that sort of thing. Research hosptials can be an option if you qualify for a reasearch study, but depending on the nature of th study there may be some risk in that (usually for cancer though it is standard treatment vs experimental treatment, not vs placebo).K.


----------

